# Donnerzorn hat falschen DPS!



## Johnny25 (19. März 2008)

Wie oben schon gesagt ist der DPS von Donnerzorn zu niedrig. Dieser liegt bei ca 50 und beim planer ist der nur bei 40.


----------

